# Question for on Warre Forum, is it a split to Warre only or vTBH talk versus hTBH?



## HiveAtYourHome (Aug 16, 2011)

Say if I was to chat about a Perone hive which forum to post? That would be a top bar hive, its not Warre, its not even nadired but is supered, but it is a vertical like Warre and most of the talk on the TBH forum seems to be centered on horizontal concepts. 

There is now a TBH forum and a Warre Forum. Is the intent to have a pure Warre (or at least close to Warre) forum; or a place to discuss vertical top bar hives, separately from the Top bar hive forum which is mostly kenyan/tanzanian or other horizontally run hive talk. I see the benefit of either as the concepts of horizontal management (long hives) versus vertical hives is different, but then again Warre is established enough of a hive type that a forum dedicated to only Warre would be of great value too. (If Warre only, I would hope close to Warre counts as mine are slightly off spec, but management philosophy will be close and that is just relevant as the hive form.)


----------



## Zonker (Mar 10, 2010)

I think that everyone is welcome. And I think that Warre guys are experimenters and that almost nobody is building them without some modes.


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ya I would say that Perone talk should be welcome. Zonker is also correct that many that run Warres are tinkerers. Perone is a vertical top bar hive. So I believe it fits in perfectly with the Warre section, even if some of the methods are different.


----------

